# system no longer recognizing iPod [SOLVED]

## drawsmcgraw

Worked just great in the past; don't even remember upgrading anything in the kernel or any major system packages, but when I pop my iPod into the dock now, I don't get the screen on the iPod that says "DO NOT REMOVE" and when I lookit dmesg...

```
usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-6: device descriptor read/64, error -110

```

Any help....?

----------

## MacTuitui

Have you tried another usb port ? Or on another machine ?

----------

## drawsmcgraw

Thanks for the response.

Tried it on all different ports... not on a different machine yet... I can try it on the Windows side next time I get a chance... though I've got a feeling it's not the iPod...

----------

## veal

same here, upgraded recently to 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 and getting errors when i put my usb stick in (any slot):

```
usb 1-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-9: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-9: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-9: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-9: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-9: device not accepting address 9, error -110

usb 1-9: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-9: device not accepting address 10, error -110
```

[e] i tested my ipod which does work, strangely.

----------

## drawsmcgraw

Yeah, my iPod works fine as well. I'm running 2.6.15 and I just don't remember having upgraded anything since the last time it worked.....

----------

## kinkozmasta

I have had a similar problem for a while now. Some usb devices work just fine.  For example my mouse, keyboard, digital camera but my mp3 (a cowon a2) produces a similar error. I had ohci, uhci and ehci in my kernel until today when I just recompiled to update to 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (was using r7) and took out uhci since lspci -v didn't list prof-if uhci anywhere.

Tried the suggestion in my previous thread on the subject

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-463334-highlight-usb.html

but didn't respond because I left town for a while before I got a chance.

A month or two before my original post the mp3 was working. Since then I've tried to go back to an older kernel but never got it working again.

----------

## drawsmcgraw

This seems to be a pretty widespread issue here.... Is this a bug or even a known bug?

----------

## drawsmcgraw

Upgraded to kernel 2.6.18-gentoo (~amd64) and the problem is gone. Yay!

----------

## fumtu99

The problem is still around for me w/ an Athlon64 and 2.6.18. Sigh! Gotta try a workaround to be able to print, now.

----------

## kernelcowboy

 *drawsmcgraw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
> 
> ...

 

I get the exact same messsage.  It's intermittent.  Right now, I'm getting it,

Yesterday, it happened when I booted, but rebooted and it started working.

It == USB drive.

Thought it could be bios related, not totally sure yet.

What the latest news on this?

----------

